# [Outlook 2010] Getting send/receive error 0x8004010f object cannot be found



## Afterimage (Feb 18, 2012)

So, I've been plagued with this error for about a month now, troubleshooting off and on with no resolution. Done some extensive Googling to no avail. Basically, the user has a domain name through websitespot.com, I have two other users sending and receiving email just fine through Outlook 2010, but on this machine it refuses to work. The credentials are correct (it works fine through Windows Mail - yes, that may be a possibility to use that down the road but they paid for O2K10), the configuration of Outlook is correct, but I keep getting the following error message as attached:

Task _[email protected]_ (1) - Sending' reported error (1) - Sending' reported error (0x8004010F) : 'The operation failed. An object cannot be found.'

Doesn't seem to be on the provider's end since I have two others that work fine. User is on Windows 7 64-bit SP1, using a Dell Inspiron 570. 4GB RAM. Standard built-in Windows Firewall and MSE. Tried this with both Outlook 2010 and 2010 SP1.

Let me know if there's some little detail I left out. The rest of the web seems to think that creating a new mail profile will do the trick; I have tried this at least three times to no avail. I've uninstalled and reinstalled after running a cCleaner. Running out of my usual tricks so I figured I'd post a new thread to see if someone has some great angle I hadn't thought of yet. :smile:

Thanks all


----------



## Afterimage (Feb 18, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Afterimage,

Are you using Exchange Server? If yes, then try this Article from Microsoft and another one here.

An update will be nice.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

You may have already done this but have you tried adding one of the accounts that works on the other machines into the machine that doesn't work?


----------



## Afterimage (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't tried that one yet BPCS, sorry for the late response. I'll have another chance to look at it again this week and will follow up.

2xg, it is not a hosted Exchange server, thanks for taking the time to look at this however.


----------

